# New York area racers?



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Anyone race h.o. In the lower hudson valley,five buroughs,rockland,orange,dutchess counties,long island?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I'm on LI, had a visiting slot head over earlier today for some laps.
I think he's from Orange Co.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Yup-Yup! There's some in all of those areas as well as North Jersey (15 minutes from NYC/29 minutes from West Chester).


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm on L.I.


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

I have a unique set of racetracks, Road-course, and 1/4 mile dragstrip. Below my name, they are viewable in the my photos link. I do not host events, because my free time isn't usually available. However for all you Long Island guys, I'd always try to free up some time and show off my costly addiction. I live in Merrick, and PM's are always welcome from our HT members.--Al.


----------

